
These Toys Send What They Hear to a Defense Contractor - lukashed
https://consumerist.com/2016/12/06/these-toys-dont-just-listen-to-your-kid-they-send-what-they-hear-to-a-defense-contractor/
======
kafkaesq
And so it goes, with each passing day, that everyday life begins to resemble a
Philip K. Dick novel, ever more and more.

